# Diferencia entre bajos Super Escooper y Cerwin Vega



## waldirdj (Mar 15, 2012)

Tengo unos bajos Super Escooper, suenan duro, tengo 4 y quiero hacer dos Cerwin Vega, q*UE* m*E* recomiendan, puedo hacerlo, ¡cómo se escuchará ? Cabe anotar q*UE* mis Escooper suena duro y bien bonitos en calles y en salones, los tengo con unos parlantes de 15" marca MTE por q*UE* éstos bajos Escoper suenan tan bonito..? No se, son medidas originales pero quiero ponerlo dos Cerwin en el medio de los cuatro para 6.

Otra pregunta, quiero hacer unos medio line array, ¿ cual es mejor los de 12" o de 8 " , si tienen planos gracias d*E* antemano


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

no es cualquiara bocina que soparta estar en la caja estrecha de un modelo cerwin vega,,, te para MTE te recomiendo mejor las scooper...


----------



## waldirdj (Mar 16, 2012)

osea me recomiendas seguir con los escooper amigo..:: ?


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

las mte en cajas cerwin vega las vas a quemar...( a media cancha trabajaria,, pero no es bosina para un diceño cerwin vega)  mira yo quiro construir 4 *cubo 15* pulganas vercion extendida segun foros esta caja da resultados entra 40hz y 150hz excelentes ( acabo de postear y puse imaguines  i parametros de mis bosinas...) si te interesa esta caja reforsarias bantante en el Cento de pista... y lo bueno es que nos una caja grande ni  pesada..



te envio planos.... tal ves mte trabaje bien en cubo 15...


----------



## waldirdj (Mar 16, 2012)

amigo yo no se mucho de electrónica solo tengo mi sonido y los servicios de un buen tecnico yo le doy las ideas y esas caja que me dices pss si me interesa gracias por tus consejos y donde las podría ver

ahh ya ya las estoy viendo gracias si necesitas algo no dudes en preguntarme

tienes imágenes como quedaría ya fabricadas para mas o menos tener una idea

creo que las encontre amigo mixcharliemix en este mismo foro

http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html


----------



## nachoti (Mar 16, 2012)

waldirdj dijo:


> amigo yo no se mucho d electrónica solo tengo mi sonido y los servicios de un buen tecnico yo le doy las ideas y esas caja que me dices pss si m interesa gracias por tus consejos y donde las podría ver
> 
> ahh ya ya las estoy viendo gracias si necesitas algo no dudes en preguntarme
> 
> ...



Amigos del foro,
Con respecto a las cajas Cubo 15, acá les dejo el link donde encontrarán información detallada sobre ellas:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html
Me parecen una gran opción y serán mi próximo proyecto con parlantería Eminence.


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 16, 2012)

esacto ese es el forum...
ademas ay un modelito mas subsonico aun que es el   --tapped horn-- pero es un tanto mas grande que el cubo 15... 
 la realiad quiro construir 4 de esas cubo 15,, com bumber 15 pulgagas 1250... pero quiro la recomendacion de un experto en el tema ( ya estoy casi convencido...) mas las bumper speaker no son bocinas muy comerciales,,,
saludos .. nachoti.


----------



## waldirdj (Mar 16, 2012)

nachoti se ven muy bien y tambien se ve que dan muy buena respuestas con buenos paralntes mi pregunta es para complementar mis 4 escooper puedo colocarle unas dos cajas de estas en el centro...2 escooper de un lado los otro dos del otro y estas en el centro http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/s_MLC_v_F_f_38485366_5190.jpg


----------



## waldirdj (Mar 16, 2012)

que tal este parlantes lo encontré en la web no lo conozco http://prvaudio.com.mx/18SW2000.html

exactamente las cajas que tengo son así : http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLV_v_O_f_26388398_7716.jpg

que parlantes debería usar con unas cajas cerwin vega de 15 pulgadas pss unos parlantes de buena potencia o que se escuchen bien


----------



## mixcharliemix (Mar 17, 2012)

15 pulgadas para cervin puedes usar selenium... 600 watts u 800 w... sun buenisimos ,, ak en panama valen unos 140 $ dolares ....además hay en su paguina oficial planos para cajas doble subbass.. en forma de cervin wega ( osea caja doblada - dobles )


----------

